# After market fuel tank- diesel Ford



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

I just had Outlaw Offroad in Victoria swap at the factory 24 gallon diesl fuel tank in my '14 F250. Put a 55 gallon Tiatan underbody replacement. Looks like I may have lost a couple of inches of ground clearance. Not to worried- they make a skid plate for protection. In my younger years, this could have been a problem- pretty much highway miles these days. Had the computer re-flashed to recognize the correct tank volume, mile to emoty, etc.

I can now fill up where fuel is cheap and those bastages in West Texas can sell $3+ diesel to someone else!

So far, I love it. Had thought about an auxillary tank with an onboard gravity feed pump to fill up on the fly. Decided to go this route so I did not loose any bed space.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I wasn't going to post anything but 24 gallon tank is darn near criminal in an F250.


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

Liked the truck and price- not the fuel capacity. I knew when I bought it I would be doing something to correct. Glad I did. 800 miles to E now. My bladder forces me to stop now- not the fuel guage.


----------



## gozag (Apr 3, 2013)

I got a 17 and it holds 34 gallons. According to the trucks computer I can go about 450-500 miles.


----------



## Reloading (Oct 27, 2014)

The Titan site shows a 50 gallon for $1433 or a 65 gallon for $1696. How much was installation? I've looked at their site many times over the years but I always realize that I can use that $$$ in many better places.


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

All in for $1950 or so- included taking to dealership and having computer re-flashed. Oh- and around $110 dollars to fill it up with diesel!

Its stock- no programmer, so I average around 14-15mpg. Pulling camper will make having this extra fuel onboard nice. Plan to install a programmer once warranty runs out.


----------



## Missin'Link (Oct 17, 2008)

*2017 Duramax 36 gallon tank*

I had a 2014 F250 and thought the fuel tank was 26 gallons. Still too small!

This Duramax is smoother and more efficient.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

I like the idea of a bigger tank, but I can buy a lot of diesel for 2k. I will say, when pulling a load the small tank sucks.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

I have a 34 gallon on mine, agree 26 gallons I pathetic. When i travel or tow I throw my big tank in the bed of my truck, directly plumbed to the main tank. No issues after 4 years of doing this. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

I recently put this one in my truck to replace my 109 gallon tank.

http://atitank.com/products/dot-refueling-tanks/

I think Norther Tool sells them now. They are DOT rated for gasoline and mine is a 6.2 gas engine. Mine is a tool, gas and 25 gallon water tank. I used it to refuel my truck, and to refuel my boats so I don't have to buy marina gas. It is a combo tool box. I still use my gooseneck hitch. But I do have an 8' bed.

They make other tanks too.

This place sells aftermarket OEM tanks. A 60 gallon 2017 Ford 2017 shows as about $1600 if you want to do it yourself.

http://www.transferflow.com/fuel-tanks


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

I had this custom built by ATI out of Florida.

112 gallons.

$1,300.00 plus 200 for shipping.

I did the pump and plumbing. 
They did a beautiful job on the tank.






























Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a 2012 Dodge Ram 2500 Diesel 6.7 4X4 with a 34 gal tank. Got hit on the drivers side and took a hit on the rear tire busting rear end, drive shaft, springs and air bags I had just installed a few months ago and fuel tank. Having the dealer change fuel tank and install a Titan 60 gal tank for me while its in the shop. Will have them put the computer to it so the gauge is matched as you mentioned. Hadn't thought about that. We pull a 40 ft. fifth wheel so I know it will help. Can't wait to give it a spin. Good luck with your set up.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Glad I don't have to consider an aftermarket tank swap on the new 2017 F-350 as it has a 48 gallon factory tank. More diesel than I can use in one sitting.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

That OEM 48 gallon is awesome!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*I love my Titan Tank*

I installed my 50 Gal Titan Tank in my 2016 F-250 4WD FX4 Short Wheel Base to replace my 26 gallon tank.

I also installed the Shield and love the tank. Pulling my 34' bumper pull for my large family, I get about 10-11 MPG at around 75MPH. It sucked stopping every 220 miles to fill up. Now I can go 400-500 towing and 800-950 unloaded at 20 MPG. (My best MPG unloaded was 22.3 at 55MPH).

I love it when my miles to empty gauge reads 999 when I'm unloaded.

Also guys you can reprogram your Ford computer for the cost of a USB OBD2 Dongle using FORSCAN.

Go here for step by step details on the reprogramming. Hope this helps a 2cool member. If you are close to Pasadena, drop by if I'm not working and I will help out....Takes about 10-15 minutes total...

http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/ge...can-enable-exhaust-filter-without-dealer.html

:cheers:


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

how far down does it really hang below the factory tank? i have seen mixed reviews on this. does anybody have a before and after pic. wanting to install one this week on 2016 F250 crew cab short bed


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Just be thinking about an extra 500 pounds of weight on the truck and what that does to your payload capacity.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

redexpress said:


> Just be thinking about an extra 500 pounds of weight on the truck and what that does to your payload capacity.[/QUOTE
> 
> Not enough for me to worry about. If 500 pounds is gonna kill the truck the load is too much in the first place in my opinion.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Does that OEM tank come on the F250 also or just the 350? Pipeliner your setup is sweet!


----------



## gozag (Apr 3, 2013)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> Does that OEM tank come on the F250 also or just the 350? Pipeliner your setup is sweet!


I don't believe the 48 gallon tank is an option on the short bed 250's but if you were to get a long bed 250 then you could have one on there.

I have a 17 F250 short bed and it has a 34 gallon tank and I can go around 450 miles


----------



## Oldblue (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a 16' F-350 LWB and it has the 34 gal.and I get around 590 to 620 depending on how much I put my foot in it.


----------

